# What happened to Trade Secret for Wood?



## Tanner

I purchased a few jars of TSW a couple years ago and see that Bill at AZ Silhouette no longer carries it.  Is it discontinued?  If so, what besides Ren Wax is out there that is similar to TSW?


----------



## Tanner

NewLondon88 said:


> Exoticblanks has it



Sweet, save some for me, Ed and Dawn!!

I don't see it on exotics site.


----------



## skiprat

I could be wrong, but several people have told me that the so called 'Secret' was that this was nothing more than glorified clear shoe polish and the reason it is less common is because people have figured it out.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

skiprat said:


> I could be wrong,


 
That is sacrilegious!


----------



## Robert Taylor

hmmm, never used it but i thought that ren-wax was clear shoe polish. maybe bought are lol


----------



## Gin N' Tonic

skiprat said:


> I could be wrong, but several people have told me that the so called 'Secret' was that this was nothing more than glorified clear shoe polish and the reason it is less common is because people have figured it out.



NOPE!

I don't know of any shoe polish that has carnauba wax in it. Besides, if you read the old threads you will see it was supposed to be made from a car wax. Personally I could care less what it's made from, I know that it works and I use it on many of my pens.  Perhaps you are thinking about the thread on Ren wax not too long ago?


----------



## PR_Princess

Tanner, Exotics no longer carries "TSW". Sorry.


----------



## DCBluesman

It is not car wax nor is it shoe wax. It is currently not in production.


----------



## Paul in OKC

Darn good stuff! Darn it is not being made. Darn, I am almost out!


----------



## kirkfranks

DCBluesman said:


> It is not car wax nor is it shoe wax. It is currently not in production.




Is there still hope for future production


----------



## DCBluesman

My supplier of two critical ingredients was killed in South America.  I am looking for a new supplier.  If I find a reliable source, I will make it again.


----------



## wood-of-1kind

I still have one(1) container left. Great stuff and seems to last "forever".


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Even as Lou said it's Trade secret for wood I've been useing it on acrylics for a few years now and it just makes it soooooo much easier to remove finger prints. I have about  1/3 of a jar left and am about to star crying if he dosen't find a good sourcde for the ingredients soon.


----------



## Tanner

DCBluesman said:


> My supplier of two critical ingredients was killed in South America.  I am looking for a new supplier.  If I find a reliable source, I will make it again.



I have a 1/4 jar left.  Lou, I hope you can find a source.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Maybe the new special ingredient should be hand stirred by Elf.  :biggrin:


----------



## GoodTurns

does TSW smell like cocoa butter?


----------



## aggromere

that's interesting.  I always thought my ren wax smelled like old fashion shoe polish from when I was a kid and polished shoes.


----------



## DCBluesman

Eagle swore it smelled like a pina colada!


GoodTurns said:


> does TSW smell like cocoa butter?


----------



## GoodTurns

that works...coconut!


----------



## Fred

Well, there you go. The two secret ingredients, er, secret until now that is, are fresh Coconut and Pina Colada mix. Is it not amazing what you learn when you read the IAP posts!

Lou, try your local liquor store for one and the vegetable isle of the grocery store for the other. Maybe you can get lucky and find them both in great abundance at either place. 

Either way be sure to let us know when you have a new supplier up and you are ready to begin shipping again.


----------



## jb_pratt

I'd like to resurrect this topic after 5 years.  I just used the last of my TSW and am hoping that Lou has found a supplier for the secret ingredient.  Anybody have any idea if this is in production again?


----------



## KenV

Trade Secret Carnauba Wax


----------



## Monty

KenV said:


> Trade Secret Carnauba Wax


I don't believe that's the same as what Lou was making and selling.


----------



## KenV

Monty said:


> KenV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trade Secret Carnauba Wax
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe that's the same as what Lou was making and selling.
Click to expand...



You need to go find the thread that  Fred (Rifleman1776) had going when he tracked that down ---   and then TSW disappeared


----------



## LanceD

I bought a can of Trade Secret Wax. Still have an old can of the TSW. Comparing the two without scientific proof but the smell, color, cctexture, look and feel makes me think they are one in the same.


----------



## KenV

Yup -- but you get to buy a larger container.  

Still a good wax product --


----------



## Aussie

Resurrection time.  Is this available still?


----------



## tjd

I use Trade Secret Gun Oil and Trade secret Burnishing Cream.
UK postal regulations do not allow it to be posted outside the UK


----------



## mdburn_em

Aussie said:


> Resurrection time.  Is this available still?



The link the KenV provided still works.  


+1 to LanceD's comment.  I purchased both TSW and Trade Secret Wax.  The wax passes the smell and performance test.  I doubt I will ever go through that container.


----------



## wood-of-1kind

KenV said:


> Monty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KenV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trade Secret Carnauba Wax
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe that's the same as what Lou was making and selling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You need to go find the thread that  Fred (Rifleman1776) had going when he tracked that down ---   and then TSW disappeared
Click to expand...



His name is (was) FRANK and not Fred.:biggrin:


----------

